# HELP!!!! hot sauce in the eye!!



## sweetieberlin

I don't know how it happened, but I think it was while I was cleaning something out of the fridge, but all of a sudden ds, 3 started screaming OWWW!!! and holding his eye.. I kissed it, and imediately my mouth started burning, and I knew what it was,.. I tried rinsing it with water, and putting a cloth with milk on it, but it is all red... the area around it too...

what can I do?? is he going to go blind???

PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## Llyra

First of all, keep flushing it with cool water. If you have to, put him in the tub, so that you can keep pouring water into the eye. Bring your phone with you when you go to the bathroom to do it.

It's going to be okay. I've done it to myself before, not poured it in of course, but gotten some on my hands in then in my eyes, and I turned out to be fine. It hurts a LOT though. Just to be on the safe side I think if it were me I'd put in a call right away to your health care provider, and find out what they recommend. (Hence the phone!) But I think it's going to be okay!


----------



## Bodhimama

Rinse with milk. Seriously. I am known to do this to myself on a regular basis. (I'm accident prone! What can I say?) When the burn is gone rinse out with water for good measure.


----------



## kcparker

I second the milk - something to neutralize the acid, then flush it with lots of water. A little water will spread it around and make it worse, but a lot will flush it out.


----------



## sweetieberlin

Thank you for the replies!

First, I rinsed with water.. but then thought about milk..He let me hold a milk compress to his eye for a bit.. The redness has slowly been going down, and he was acting himself tonight.. I did get in touch with an eye dr. relative, and he said he sounds like everything is ok.. Thank you again for the replies.. I was of course freaking out more than DS..


----------



## EarthsSpiral

Also try thicker diary items like sour cream, yogurt, etc. Wipe off and replace when it stops feeling cool.


----------



## Llyra

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bodhimama* 
Rinse with milk. Seriously. I am known to do this to myself on a regular basis. (I'm accident prone! What can I say?) When the burn is gone rinse out with water for good measure.

I can't believe I never thought of milk! Of course! It's the perfect idea.


----------



## apersone

*NO MILK IN THE EYES EVER.*
NO!!!!
. 1. Milk is not " neutral" it will not neutralize the acid. Milk is a BASE.
Bases will eat ALL the way through your eye. Acid burns to a point but then a protective layer forms and they stop. Bases will burn their way allllllllll the way through the eyeball. Milk is not a stong base like the Lye in soap but . DO NOT PUT MILK IN YOUR EYES EVER FOR ANY REASON.

For a burning spicy mouth:
It sort of helps when your mouth is burning to drink it. But eating bread is better for hot than milk.

2. Milk has many bacteria in it. NO ! do not put this in your eyes.
3. Water is the only thing you should ever put in your eyes unless a Dr. gives you some thing else to put in your eyes.

water ONLY. I like warm not cold, not hot. Cold water or hot hurts.
Definitely go see an Urgent care or Emergency Dr. especially after putting milk in your kid's eyes.


----------



## Turquesa

Um, this thread is five years old, and she contacted an eye doctor. I think everything is OK!


----------



## cynthiamoon

The thread is old, yep. 

But I can't help responding to the idea that milk will "burn through your eyes" because it's "a base" since this might come up in someone's search results. 

First of all, putting milk in your eyes to end the pain from peppers and even tear gas is a time-honored remedy. I've done it before to no ill effect, as have lots of people. It might not be what your doctor or a medical textbook recommends, but in the absence of an eye-washing station or medical kit of some sort, it's a totally valid method. Even better if you are a nursing mom and have some pumped breastmilk sitting around. 

Secondly, PH is not as simple as acid vs. base. Ph levels (0- 14, 7 is neutral, 0 is acidic, 14 is alkaline), can tell you how acidic and how basic something is. I googled the Ph of cows milk and it's actually slightly acidic, and less acidic than saline solution, something more "doctor approved" for the eyes, but I'm not sure if it would help with spicy stuff.


----------

